# Dreambox codes now on Tivo



## lor

Would just like to say that the Dreambox control codes are now known by Tivo. 

Only problem is that after an initial scan of the services the numbers do not match But use a programme called DreamboxEdit and you can renumber the services to match those broadcast by your company and then it works with no problems.

Both the cable and satellite version of the boxes can be controlled. (Also the latest satellite firmware allows you to put your valid Sky Card in the Dreambox and watch all progs, just like the Sky Digibox). Not tested the Cable version with a card yet because all the programmes came on before I had chance to insert the card!

Chris


----------



## Milhouse

lor said:


> (Also the latest satellite firmware allows you to put your valid Sky Card in the Dreambox and watch all progs, just like the Sky Digibox).


Chris - are you saying that the Dreambox can now be used to watch encrypted Sky Digital channels, or just the unencrypted free sat channels? I took a look at the DM7020 but this site states that the Sky viewing card does not work in the Dreambox


----------



## bradleyem

What is a dreambox?


----------



## alunj

Yes the DMwill work with SKY and willa llow the use of a card with the right softcam.
You can also then record the raw stream to HDD 

I guess discussing the softcam is not permitted here?

I use mine set to 60hz and svideo to feed my US DRT800 
Now how do i get the uk ir database into the Humax running 7.2


----------



## lor

The Dreambox 7000S, 500S, 7020S etc are satellite receivers. The Dreambox 500C is a cable TV receiver.

Yes, the Dreambox can receive ALL Sky programmes, even the encrypted ones. This is not Piracey. I should clarify the above statement by saying it can receive all stations that you subscribe to. (Except for the cable version, which doesn't seem to care if a card is there or not! It just puts the programmes on the screen) 

Up till now the only Satellite receiver you could use your Sky Card in was the official Sky Digibox but now you can use the Dreambox as well. The advantage is no red dots! and, if you have a hard Drive fitted in the Dreambox, being able to record the decrypted stream for playback anytime, even when the card is not in the receiver. But the Tivo will do that for you anyway! Although as the Dreambox has an ethernet connetor you can FTP the recorded files to the computer and burn as DVD/VCD etc, but that it getting into areas that should not be discussed here.


----------



## Boucher

I can confirm that the Dreambox runs Sky, And I must say the whole process is childs play compaired to the Tivo

The dreambox is one of the best Sat boxes i've ever come across, i own a Dreambox7000s with a 160hd .

I do hear many storys of Cardshare via Lan etc, esp on Dreamboxes!!!!

Meanwhile I going back to trying to get Tytools and Tivowebplus going.........LOL!


----------



## Milhouse

Thanks for the replies. 

Is there an idiots guide to configuring the Dreambox, and any links to a good forum? I looked at the official DM forum but it seems to be mostly in German  Also where best to buy them in the UK - I was thinking about the 7020, however I have read that a new version (7080?) is imminent.

I'm having a Sky dish installed today with the full package and standard Digibox, so could be looking to upgrade the Digibox if the red dot p*sses me off or I want to FTP the files. Hopefully the softcam can be discussed here (in this thread).


----------



## Mark Bennett

There is a way to get the Sky Box itself to remove the red-dot, in this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=249639


----------



## Milhouse

Yes, the "on screen timeout" (in Picture Settings) is "off" by default but when enabled the red dot disappears after about 30 seconds (on my Amstrad digibox). But lets face it the Dreambox has plenty of geek appeal, and I'm a geek, so therefore it appeals to me... will see how I get on with the digibox then investigate the Dreamboxen later in the year.


----------



## lor

The dreambox can be bought from many dealers across the UK and Europe.

To do the good stuff you need a new image installed to the firmware, after that it is all automatic. 

Not sure how much can be discussed on this Forum and it is going off subject so if you would like to PM me I will help in any way I can.

Chris


----------



## purplecelica

hey, Can anyone help me program a Dreambox 500C ?? please private msg me.. need help urgently!


----------



## akuma94080

Hey guys! Happy hollidays! I am new into this and I just want to ask fro a big favor? How can I make my TIvo to work with my Dreambox 500s? is that possible?
THanks


----------



## akuma94080

I need help please......How can I make my TIvo to work with my Dreambox 500s? is that possible?


----------



## Quinten

What exactly are you after? The DB can be set up as a normal satellite receiver as input to the TiVo. Nothing special.


----------



## DeadKenny

Interesting, so if a third-party box can now legally receive Sky channels with an appropriate subscriber card, what's to stop TiVo making a TiVo box that accepts a Sky card?

This would make it far more viable to make a new TiVo box in the UK as they can plug direct into the satellite's digital feed, do dual tuners, maybe even support 5.1 and HD. That way they'd have a competing box to Sky+ that people would buy (if they actually advertise it properly ).

I've always thought the reason they may be put off investing in the UK further is because they can't produce a suitable box other than the basic series 1 kind of box that just plugs into the anlogue output of existing boxes.


----------



## blindlemon

I think 'legally' might be the wrong word; 'successfully' would probably be better 

The DreamBox can accept a Sky viewing card and can decrypt the channels if you have a valid Sky subscription. Therefore you are paying Sky for the channels, so in terms of fair-use, it would be considered legal by most people. 

However, I don't think the CAM used for the decryption is actually 'legally' licensed by Sky - indeed the post from alunj above says it is a softcam, a software CAM normally used for 'free' reception of encrypted satellite channels using hacked keys posted on internet bulletin boards... allegedly 

Therefore, if TiVo wanted to include a Sky tuner in a future UK machine they would still have to get Sky to agree to license the CAM - or resort to using a softcam and incur the wrath of Mr Murdoch and his army of lawyers!

The only reason the DreamBox can do it is because the softcam used to decrypt Sky is not provided by Dream, but is a third-party plugin developed by enthusists not in any way connected with or endorsed by Dream Multimedia. For TiVo to go down that route they would have to open up their architecture to the extent that their provision of EPG data for Sky could not be considered an endorsement of externally developed softcam plugins that breach Sky's CAM licensing restrictions - and I'm not sure whether that would even be possible, let alone desirable from their point of view.


----------



## frogster

Following the BBC/ITV Freesat annoucement there is now a great deal of scope for a non-Sky satellite receiver with Tivo software and a hard drive. If it contained a CAM slot then that might even encourage Sky to authorise the above-mentioned CAM, when they see customers slipping away from them.
Either way there are milllions of people today who want satellite but don't want any pay Sky channels and I see no reason why Tivo shouldn't cater for them with a new box. I would buy one. When analogue is switched off there will be many people who will just _have_ to get satellite as there won't be any Freeview where they are. So even more potential users.


----------



## DeadKenny

I want Sky channels, I just don't want Sky+, I want a TiVo with a Sky slot in it, direct stream recording, maybe twin tuner, and the chance of 5.1 and HD support.

It's only Sky that are blocking that. If maybe they could be forced to open up, then there's no reason why TiVo couldn't be a success here. Same goes with the cable networks.


----------



## frogster

DeadKenny said:


> I want Sky channels, I just don't want Sky+, .......


That's fine but there are plenty of people who don't want Sky channels at all.
I just pointed out that there is a lot of scope for Tivo to release a sat receiver with twin tuners, built-in hard drive and Tivo software for people who don't want pay channels and that if such a machine also contained a CAM slot then Sky might well be very tempted to release an official CAM for it once they saw people buying the boxes. This is the only valid way for Tivo or anyone else to get such functionality out as all these unofficial Sky CAMs are just that: unofficial and as such not to be marketed as Sky-compatible. AFAIK with the current CAMs the cards still need to go back into a real Sky box from time to time anyway.

It is generally accepted that about half the population will probably never pay for subscription TV and of those many live in non-Freeview areas and so are a great potential market for a non-Sky sat recorder. The Dreambox would, for example, be a good basis for such a recorder. In fact IIRC the Dreambox runs on Linux too so that probably makes it even more suitable to combine with Tivo software.


----------



## lor

The problem with using a combined Satellite box and Tivo is the availability of the programme schedules. Only the major packages (eg Sky) have full details and throughout Europe the broadcasters of these packages want you to use their own dedicated receiver. Without a full programme guide Tivo would not be much use. 

The Dreambox only receives now and next programme data from Sky so even with it's built in hard drive it is only as good as a top quality DVR (Except the recordings are unscrambled in normal TS format). However by pretending it is a Sky Box and plugging it in to the Tivo you get full functionalty. But it is hard work renumbering all the stations to the numbers that the Tivo box expects them to be on. (You use an external programme on your PC called DreamboxEdit, download the station list, right click the station name, then enter the new service number). Every time Sky change a broadcast frequency or add or remove a station you will constantly be having to update the list. It is much easier using the cable dreambox as there are a lot less stations on cable to edit.

Having said all the above I love using the Dreambox to watch Sky. The Tivo controls the normal Sky Box and I let the kids watch their cartoons etc on the Dreambox. and as the Dreambox streams it's output to any PC I can change stations and watch any channel on my PC in the office. Change satellite and I even get to see HDTV broadcast from Europe on my PC.

Chris


----------



## mjk

DeadKenny said:


> I want Sky channels, I just don't want Sky+, I want a TiVo with a Sky slot in it, direct stream recording, maybe twin tuner, and the chance of 5.1 and HD support.
> 
> It's only Sky that are blocking that. If maybe they could be forced to open up, then there's no reason why TiVo couldn't be a success here. Same goes with the cable networks.


Complain to OfCom. They will tell you it is not within their remit, but they do monitor the complaints and, hopefully, report on what people are saying to them.

Perhaps more useful is to contact the Culture, Media, and Sport Committeee of Parliament. Here you are taking to the people who can actually change the regulatory framework and make something happen. (Of course, you might think that this government is unlikely to do anything to upset Rupert Murdoch ....., or you might think that they are there to respond to the legitimate aspirations of the electorate. You choose.)


----------



## erkme73

lor said:


> Would just like to say that the Dreambox control codes are now known by Tivo.


Lor - this thread has some age to it, so I'm hoping you're still around and subscribed to it.

I've purchased an older Series 1 TIVO with 3.0 software, and have a working DB500S (been using it for the last 6 months), and yes, they do all they're advertised to do.

Following is info on the TIVO:

Brand: Philips 
Series: 1 
Software: 3.0-0.1-1-000 
IR Controller Version: 00034 
IR Database Version: 214 
Hard Drive: 120GB

Could you please walk me through the setup for entering the codes? I've found the code (20055) on the compatibility list here (would post the link, but forums won't until I have 5 posts) but have not clue on how to actually work the menus to get to where I can enter that code.

I've visited the official TIVO support site (again, can't post link), but it clearly states the menus shown are for versions 7.2 or later, and that, "These screens are not available on earlier software versions."

I've called TIVO, who referred me to Philips (and they don't answer the phone). I've searched this site, and any/all threads on this subject are always hijacked about Dreambox legalities and capabilities.

If anyone could post this information to help this TIVO noob, I'd very much appreciate it.

TIA...


----------



## Milhouse

erkme73 - are you in the UK? I suspect very few of us will know our way around v3 software (although some might) as v3 software was only released for US TiVos, which don't work over here (in that you can't subscribe with TiVo UK and download the TiVo programme guide data). I hope you are based in the US (in which case you should receive a software upgrade) or that you didn't pay too much.


----------



## erkme73

Milhouse thanks for the quick response. Price was cheap (free, actually). It's my fathers (he upgraded to Series 2). 

I am in the US (FL) and the TIVO dials in and updates program data just fine. I would have thought the OS software would keep itself current as a matter of daily dial-ins.

hopefully someone else from the US is familiar with this software version and knows how to poke around to get to the code entry menu. Thanks again...


----------



## Milhouse

Actually it's possible that v3 was the last version released for Series 1 in the US - I've lost track of the different versions released in the last few years, quite of few of which have been Series II only.

If you get no joy from the UK forum (though I'm sure we'll help as much as we can!) I would suggest you ask on the US-specific forums available on TiVo Community (perhaps TiVo Help Center, or maybe on of the more hacking-oriented forums such as TiVo Underground).


----------



## erkme73

Thanks Milhouse. I feel like a goof for not noticing the sub-forum of UK. Thanks for your willingness to help.

Regards - Eric


----------



## bhatti33

lor said:


> The dreambox can be bought from many dealers across the UK and Europe.
> 
> To do the good stuff you need a new image installed to the firmware, after that it is all automatic.
> 
> Not sure how much can be discussed on this Forum and it is going off subject so if you would like to PM me I will help in any way I can.
> 
> Chris


please tell me that how can i view sky digital channel on my dream box.i tried many time but i didn'tget internet connection. is mount manager is very important?
please help me to connect my dreambox 500 s and where can i downloads files

thanking you


----------



## bhatti33

lor said:


> The dreambox can be bought from many dealers across the UK and Europe.
> 
> To do the good stuff you need a new image installed to the firmware, after that it is all automatic.
> 
> Not sure how much can be discussed on this Forum and it is going off subject so if you would like to PM me I will help in any way I can.
> 
> Chris


please tell me that how can i view sky digital channel on my dream box.i tried many time but i didn'tget internet connection. is mount manager is very important?
please help me to connect my dreambox 500 s and where can i downloads files

thanking you


----------



## mini__me

Hey guys 

Bought a couple of the boxes and just setting them up with TiVo. Anyone have a pre-configured Sky channel setup for their Dreambox they can backup and mail me 

TIA

mini


----------



## ruperte

mini__me said:


> Bought a couple of the boxes and just setting them up with TiVo. Anyone have a pre-configured Sky channel setup for their Dreambox they can backup and mail me


Which firmware image are you using for the Dreambox? I know some of them have the ability to scrape the channel lists from http://www.lyngsat.com/

I use Gemini which certainly does. Although I don't use the Dreambox for Sky channels so I've needed to do a matching channel list (yet)!

What you could do is point the channel scraper at this url - http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/skyuk_chno.html and then edit out the duplicate channel numbers for BBC1/ITV etc.


----------



## mini__me

Thanks for the reply, very helpful 

Whats the plugin called? I was running Gemini till just tonight...now trying out Flubber!


----------



## Pauldub

Hi im new, im thinking of getting a dreambox, i live in ireland, and have sky, is the dreambox better than the dbox, and can it recieve the ame channells, not sure if it can get sky sports, anyone have a full listing of what it can recieve


----------



## mini__me

A standard Dreambox will pick up everything your sky box can using your sky card....although not officially supported it does work, however you do risk Sky updating their cards and you not being able to use your sky card in it anymore.

You will also have to do some ordering of channel numbers if you want to use the dreambox with your TiVo.


----------



## lewissattech

hello there i have got a dreambox new,can eneyone tell what i have to do to get the <good stuff> thankyou please pm me!


----------



## raydonlink

Hi Guys,

I have just purchased a dreambox 500s and don't have a clue why I did cos I really have no idea how to use it. Anyone got an idiots guide on what I can watch or whether I need to subscribe to a site to keep it working? Thanks in advance


----------



## moey187

Dear lor i just want to know what are all the progams you need to receive free paytv channes can you please list them?
thank you in advanced
if lor can't help then can somebody else help me  


lor said:


> The problem with using a combined Satellite box and Tivo is the availability of the programme schedules. Only the major packages (eg Sky) have full details and throughout Europe the broadcasters of these packages want you to use their own dedicated receiver. Without a full programme guide Tivo would not be much use.
> 
> The Dreambox only receives now and next programme data from Sky so even with it's built in hard drive it is only as good as a top quality DVR (Except the recordings are unscrambled in normal TS format). However by pretending it is a Sky Box and plugging it in to the Tivo you get full functionalty. But it is hard work renumbering all the stations to the numbers that the Tivo box expects them to be on. (You use an external programme on your PC called DreamboxEdit, download the station list, right click the station name, then enter the new service number). Every time Sky change a broadcast frequency or add or remove a station you will constantly be having to update the list. It is much easier using the cable dreambox as there are a lot less stations on cable to edit.
> 
> Having said all the above I love using the Dreambox to watch Sky. The Tivo controls the normal Sky Box and I let the kids watch their cartoons etc on the Dreambox. and as the Dreambox streams it's output to any PC I can change stations and watch any channel on my PC in the office. Change satellite and I even get to see HDTV broadcast from Europe on my PC.
> 
> Chris


----------



## afrokiwi

Quick question for you dreambox users .... 

can you get HD BBC (and any other free to air HD broadcasts?) ... i ask as i currently have a Sky Free View setup hooked up to my TiVo and would like to get HD ....


----------



## ruperte

afrokiwi said:


> can you get HD BBC (and any other free to air HD broadcasts?) ... i ask as i currently have a Sky Free View setup hooked up to my TiVo and would like to get HD ....


Not as such. DreamBox will receive the BBC HD signal, and let you open the ts stream with a computer attached to be via a network cable. However you need a fairly powerful computer to decode HD in software without dropping frames (as it's something like 10Mbits a second of data).

DreamBox won't however decode the picture and put it out of it's SCART socket - it just doesn't have anything like powerful enough a processor to do the conversion back to SD. Also HD is MPEG4, where as normal DVB-S signal is MPEG2 which the dreambox does have a hardware decoder for.

One last point, BBC HD is the only HD to be transmitted in DVB-S at 28.2E. All of the sky HD channels are DVB-S2 which is a different transmission format and sadly the DreamBox can't see.


----------



## AMc

This is the only non Sky HD receiver I've seen advertised as suitable for BBC HD.
But it's not a recorder and £200 is quite a lot.
http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?ModuleNo=99265&doy=9m10#overview


----------



## afrokiwi

Thanks for the info guys ... after posting my little brain kicked into gear and i realised that hooking an HD box up to Tivo isnt going to be much help anyway ... cant imagine the picture quality will be any better going through Tivo / scart .... will just have to put up with the ONE HD channel i currently get via the local cable provider here and those lovely Dutch sub titles  .....


----------



## martink0646

AMc said:


> This is the only non Sky HD receiver I've seen advertised as suitable for BBC HD.
> But it's not a recorder and £200 is quite a lot.
> http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?ModuleNo=99265&doy=9m10#overview


Hi AMC,

Do a search for a *PACE DS810XE*. If you look in the right place you can pick one up delivered for between £70 & £80.00. Apparently it's not the greatest STB ever made & it looks like Pace have discontinued it but I'm contemplating getting one to try the delights of HD.

Martin


----------



## Mossie

Hi , i am fairly new to dreambox info, but am due to get a dreambox ,not sure which model to get ? size of dish? , fixed or does it have to be motorised and info on picking up s*y channels etc including all foreign poss .do you need to suscribe for a basic card .how does it work . can any one put me in the picture so to speak?

regards 
Mossie


----------



## JonMace

Loads of info on DB on

http://www.digitalworldz.co.uk/forums/

But I think that you will need to make a few posts before you can see the real good stuff, and don't forget to introduce yourself first nice bunch but can be picky about those sort of things, lots of discussions about things that cannot be discussed here.


----------



## maayta

please could somebody tell me how could i connect dream box dm 500-s to internet?


----------



## rodneykirton

my dream box is down how do i flash it


----------



## JonMace

Its all on the link I posted a couple of posts up.


----------



## mark geraghty

hi lads' 
have a Dreambox here in Dudlin The codes Have being scrambled anyone no anything
I dont no much about them 
Regards mark


----------



## JonMace

This really is not the forum to discuss such things please read the thread


----------



## mahmoud_ahlawy

can i watch encrypted channels on tivo as i use cardsharing not smart card on dreambox ??

thank u


----------



## adnain

can i watch encrypted channels on tivo as i use cardsharing not smart card on dreambox ??

thank u


----------



## ally

hi just getting a tivo now, i have dm800c dreambox. do i need anything to get the 2 to work together?


----------

